# spalted walnut from ROB3232



## phinds (Jul 23, 2013)

Rob was kind enough to contribute several interesting pieces of wood to my site and I promised that when i got them cleaned up and posted to the site I would also put some pics here on WoodBarter. Here's the spalted black walnut.

The full set can be seen at http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/walnut,%20black.htm about a third of the way down the page

NUTS ... I see these are only posting as thumbnails even though they are only 750 pixels wide

[attachment=28069]
[attachment=28070]
both sides of the first piece

[attachment=28071]
end grain shot of the first piece

[attachment=28072]
a small section of the end grain closeup of the first piece

[attachment=28073]
end and side of the 2nd piece


----------



## myingling (Jul 28, 2013)

Man ,,That's some good lookin wood


----------

